

Show HN: gander.cc – an easy way to make a collection of photos - kylebragger
http://gander.cc/

======
Donovan
Can a collection survive frontpage of /r/pics? This is pretty slick, I could
see using this over IMGUR for albums.

------
kirchhoff
Nice job, like the minimalist UI.

------
clark-kent
Awesome.

